# Bay Flats Lodge - "Fall Reef Tactics"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
August 29, 2016

*Capt. Chris Martin*
We have spoken in recent reports of just how good fishing among oyster reefs can be once temperatures plateau and begin to drop a bit as fall approaches the Texas coast. What we havenâ€™t discussed is how to go about fishing these reefs. If youâ€™re familiar with San Antonio Bay (SAB) and the Seadrift area, then you already know of all of the open-water shell thatâ€™s available - this may be the largest accumulation of oyster reefs that the Texas coast has to offer. These reefs are of all different shapes and sizes, and some of them have parts that are exposed above the waterâ€™s surface, while others remain completely submerged. All of these reefs are basically like miniature islands out in the middle of the bay, and each one is made-up of several parts â€" the reef walls, the crest, and the â€œpointsâ€.

Because our predominant winds are of a southerly direction for a major portion of the year, the reefs in SAB stretching from north to south tend to have steeper walls, or sides, than those reefs situated east to west. The north wall on an east-west reef normally tapers gently to the bay floor, whereas the south wall (the side exposed to the wind) will generally slope more steeply down to the bay floor, and it is often referred to as the â€œdrop-offâ€. The crest of the reef is the highest point of the reef, and in the case of a submerged reef, receives a lot of the force of the bay currents and wave action. The ends of the reef are what are called the â€œpointsâ€, and each may taper slightly, or each may drop-off abruptly depending upon the physical layout of the reef, the winds, and the currents.

Anglers should concentrate on locating any reef offering a combination of active baitfish, a bit of mud underfoot, and immediate deep-water access for the fish. The consolidation of these three key ingredients will generally spell a recipe for success above these reefs. Make it a point to start your initial morning wade session over a submerged reef before the sun comes up. Why a submerged reef, and why so early in the morning? Well, the reason for a submerged reef is that the fish tend to swim in the shallowest spots atop submerged reefs during nighttime hours while theyâ€™re looking for a meal, or while theyâ€™re seeking shelter from nighttime predators in deeper water. And the reason for the pre-sunrise endeavor is to allow you to be able to take advantage of the cooler nighttime water temperatures of the shallowest spot of the submerged reef. Because the daylight hours heat shallow water so rapidly, it is important to beat the effects of the sun by advancing upon the reef just as early in the morning as possible.

Once youâ€™ve located your reef of choice, begin by positioning yourself at a spot upon the reef thatâ€™s just within casting range of the crest of the reef. This will allow you the ability to experiment within the entire water column. Work a top water lure across the crest and onto the other side of the reef. Place yourself so as to be able to overshoot the crest of the reef by several feet, and then work your surface plug slowly across the shallowest point of the reefâ€™s crest. Completely work the area immediately in front of you by making several casts from your 10 oâ€™clock to your 2 oâ€™clock positions. If you donâ€™t experience any results, shuffle down the reef about twenty feet in either direction, and then repeat the previous routine. Or, maybe toss a plastic tail from the crest of the reef and back along the downward contour, or perhaps even a crank-bait or a slow-sinker. These are all proven practices to help you pinpoint the bite above these reefs.

If you find that the bite is coming from deeper water that is located away from the crest of the reef, begin examining the effects of some of the more popular suspending plastic and hard baits. You wonâ€™t be able to cover as much water at the same rate of speed with these baits as you can with standard plastic baits, but once youâ€™ve located the bite, thereâ€™s little else that compares to the excitement. Have fun out there, and be safe!

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

2016 December Fishing Special
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Monday 40 % Precip. / 0.48 in* 
Variable clouds with scattered showers and thunderstorms, mainly during the afternoon hours. High around 85F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Monday Night 40 % Precip. / 0.4 in*
Variable clouds with scattered thunderstorms. Low 76F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Tuesday 60 % Precip. / 0.36 in*
Scattered showers and thunderstorms. High 86F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Tuesday Night 40 % Precip. / 0.07 in*
Scattered thunderstorms, especially in the evening. Low 76F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 92F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Wednesday Night 40 % Precip. / 0.03 in*
Scattered thunderstorms. Low 77F. Winds light and variable. Chance of rain 40%. 
*Synopsis:* 
Generally weak to moderate northeast to east flow expected today in response to a surface trough of low-pressure. Copious moisture will combine with the surface trough, and an upper level low-pressure system, to generate scattered to numerous showers and thunderstorms today. The upper trough will contribute to additional scattered showers and thunderstorms tonight and Tuesday. Generally weak to moderate onshore flow expected Tuesday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 87.1 degrees
Seadrift 84.0 degrees
Port Aransas 87.1 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------

